# The magnetic attraction of SX-dom types



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

@*Neokortex*

for some reason I thought of you whilst listening to this dude....

"Patriarchal Spirituality- Those ungrounded and inhumane ‘spiritual’ models that have been fostered by emotionally armored, self-avoidant men. These models share some or all of the following beliefs: the ego is the enemy of a spiritual life, the ‘monkey mind’ is the cause of suffering, your feelings are an illusion, your personal identifications and stories are necessarily false, witnessing your pain transforms it, your body is a spiritually bankrupt toxic quagmire, the only real consciousness is an ‘absolute’ and ‘transcendent’ one, stillness and silence are THE path, isolation is the best way to access ‘higher states’, there is no “self”, meditation is THE royal road to enlightenment, enlightenment actually exists, formlessness over form, the ultimate path is upward and vertical, real spirituality exists independent of our humanness etc.In fact, most of it as a blatant lie. A healthy ego is beautifully essential to healthy functioning; The monkey mind is fed by the monkey heart (the unresolved emotional body); Many of our idents and stories are fundamental to who we are, where we have been, why we are here; Healing your pain transforms it- watching it is only a preliminary step; Our bodies are our spiritual temple; The only ‘real’ consciousness is one that integrates all that we are and all that this is; Stillness and silence are only one path- many prefer movement and sound; There is no ‘higher’ state (we aren’t birds), but connection may be the best way to access deepened states; There is a magnificent self- the work is to align it with your sacred purpose, not to deny it altogether; Meditation is not THE royal road- it’s one road, and it is not any more effective than embodied movement and emotional release as a clarification and transformation tool; Enlightenment does not exist- enrealment does (Be real now). And it’s a relative experience, changing form as we and this changes form; We are form, and we are here to in-form our humanness; If there is an 'ultimate path', its downward (rooted) and horizontal; There is no distinction between our spirituality and our humanness.

The wool has been pulled over our eyes. Men who were too unhealthily egoic to admit that they couldn’t deal with their humanness, their feelings, their trauma, had to find a system that smokescreened their avoidance. They found it- it’s called ‘Enlightenment’. It’s also called ‘Spiritual Mastery’. And it usually involves leaving the world, in one form or another. This way, they can convince themselves and others that they have mastered the one true path. In fact, Enlightenment is just a construct that is intended to avoid the multi-aspected nature of reality. In fact, they are mastering nothing. They are merely fleeing their fragmentation, their confusion, and the fact that they don't know how to find their center in the heart of the world. Don't be fooled. They know less about reality than day to day people. They know less about reality than those who live from their hearts.

What we need now are models that lead us back into our hearts, into relatedness, into a deep and reverential regard for the self. Those models may invite us to detach in an effort to see ourselves through a different lens, but they will not leave us out there, floating into the eternal emptiness and calling that a life. Detachment is a tool- it’s NOT a life. The models we need will then invite us back into our bodies, back into our hearts, and back into relatedness with each other (no more ‘enlightened’ masters sitting in caves while the women of the village bring them food. If you can’t find your transformation in the village, you haven’t found shit). They will invite us to integrate what we find 'out there' with who we are 'in here'. They will invite us to embody the now, rather than to pretend we have found it in the heart of our dissociation. It’s time to co-create spiritual models that begin, and end, within our wondrous humanness. It’s not ‘out there’, dear friends. It’s right here, inside these ageing body temples"

Jeff Brown


----------



## Neokortex (May 22, 2015)

Kintsugi said:


> "Our bodies are our spiritual temple; *The only ‘real’ consciousness is one that integrates all that we are and all that this is*; Stillness and silence are only one path- many prefer movement and sound; There is no ‘higher’ state (we aren’t birds), but connection may be the best way to access deepened states; [...] Meditation is not THE royal road- it’s one road, and it is not any more effective than embodied movement and emotional release as a clarification and transformation tool; Enlightenment does not exist- enrealment does (Be real now). And it’s a relative experience, changing form as we and this changes form; We are form, and we are here to in-form our humanness; If there is an 'ultimate path', its downward (rooted) and horizontal; There is no distinction between our spirituality and our humanness.."


This part I agree with, especially the bolded segment. That's actually a key part that reveals more about Mr. Jeff Brown, than he might be wishing for.



> "There is a magnificent self- the work is to align it with your *sacred purpose*, not to deny it altogether;
> 
> The wool has been pulled over our eyes. Men who were too unhealthily egoic to admit that they couldn’t deal with their humanness, their feelings, their trauma, had to find a system that smokescreened their avoidance. They found it- it’s called ‘Enlightenment’. It’s also called ‘Spiritual Mastery’. And it usually involves leaving the world, in one form or another. This way, they can convince themselves and others that they have mastered the one true path. In fact, Enlightenment is just a construct that is intended to avoid the multi-aspected nature of reality. In fact, they are mastering nothing. They are merely fleeing their fragmentation, their confusion, and the fact that they don't know how to find their center in the heart of the world. *Don't be fooled. They know less about reality than day to day people. They know less about reality than those who live from their hearts.*
> 
> What we need now are models that lead us back into our hearts, into relatedness, into a deep and reverential regard for the self. Those models may invite us to detach in an effort to see ourselves through a different lens, but they will not leave us out there, *floating into the eternal emptiness and calling that a life. Detachment is a tool- it’s NOT a life.* The models we need will then invite us back into our bodies, back into our hearts, and back into relatedness with each other (no more ‘enlightened’ masters sitting in caves while the women of the village bring them food. *If you can’t find your transformation in the village, you haven’t found shit).* They will invite us to integrate what we find 'out there' with who we are 'in here'.[...]



* *




*bolded one:* not all spiritual models agree on man having a "sacred purpose," some may even criticize it as the ego's block to living in the moment (Eckhard Tolle?)
up to bolded two, it's all okay
*bolded two:* if quotidian people know more about reality because of living from their hearts, then why do they so often fall for the church, cults, and gurus as theocratic tyrants?
*bolded three:* does he have an "ego-attachment" to "life?" Valuing life is implicit, done instinctually - but when you *think* about life (and it's abstract value), then you are already dissociating yourself from it (if you can think it, then you can also find it missing), so here he's making a value judgment to get his point across, although by that he opens his "somatic spirituality" up to dogmatism. On the other end, overvaluing life can result in hedonism, decadence, sybaritism, (E7) - an unhealthy fear from nihilism, the macabre (E5). So if Ross can't integrate the spirituality of crippledness and disembodiment, then why is he so serious about "the only 'real' consciousness is the one that integrates all..."
*bolded four:* Ross's ego's cussing suggests discontent - I don't accept aggressive "spiritual masters," that kinda undermines the point (of "spiritual").


But whatever. I think I get that you thought I was an So 1, a "puritan," a prissy person but it's the other way around. I also have problems with E7 just like ENFPs (who are often core so/sx 7s) do. But Ross is not addressing my main problem: E4. In fact, even the Enneagram, whichever I've read has E2 or E3 biased solutions for how E4 finds contentment in life or integrates healthy E1 traits (since the Enneagram, to be sold, can only be positivistic and self-help tool). ENFPs may have 4 as a tertiary but the cogn. funct. diagram is misleading because even though Fi is their auxiliary function, they are much more creative about it, because of their inferior Si, they often overlook their (more serene, more negative) emotions. We all can have a good time and be happy with a company but that happiness, that laughter does not come from our deeper selves, it's more of what a superficial self can convert into contentment from compromising with the outside. It's more of a forced happiness that fosters denial underneath. Awww, shit, this got too long DD


----------



## Byebyeblackbird (Mar 22, 2019)

Absolutely. I’m an sx 8, and that immediate and intense electric full body sensation is like a natural high. When I was younger, before I delved into all this, I used to try to explain it to other people, but few got it. To me it was almost like foreknowledge that I was going to end up sleeping with said individual lol the most intense relationships I’ve had in my life were founded on nothing but sx meets sx, coupled with complimentary psychological problems haha good times


----------



## bigkoumanefor (Mar 31, 2019)

It seems that I seek intensity, for example I am Always scanning my environment to find mates,
but at the same time I pull out and I repress myself to meet my impulses.
Is this sx/sp ? Constant push pull ?
Because I relate also to so/sx.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Neokortex said:


> This part I agree with, especially the bolded segment. That's actually a key part that reveals more about Mr. Jeff Brown, than he might be wishing for.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Nooo.

Too much STUFF

it's all gravy


----------



## Egao (Nov 29, 2018)

It IS too intense.
I love the electric charge, but it usually makes a whole lot of a mess.
Reciprocal voltage doesn't necessarily induce reciprocal feelings.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Just as there's attraction, there's also repulsion. Both internally towards the other person as well as from them directed at me. 

Been there too many times in my life now where I'm very cautious about letting my Sx energy merge with someone else's. 

I envy Sps in a way. While I merge with Sxs I know they're not good for me in most cases so I tend to keep them at an arm's length. ... In some cases it does work out and over time the connection fades and in some cases the connection does become more stable ... Almost like a nice habit but with a deeper connection than just a basic "friendship"


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

https://www.musixmatch.com/lyrics/Ibrahím-Ferrer/Dos-Almas/translation/english


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------

